# Numb or full feeling around tailbone or rectal area?



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I've had IBS-c for many years, plus hemorrhoids and an occasional fissure (which has healed). I've been able to have fairly regular bowel movements (once or twice daily) since taking a probiotic (Culturelle). But lfor the last few weeks, I've had a mild aching and a full or slightly numb feeling in my rectal area that comes and goes. Not sure whether it's related to IBS or to something concerning my tailbone. It's not as bad during the day when I'm walking around. It bothers me most in the morning and late at night. Just feels so strange. I've just made the rounds with doctors and have a diagnosis now for acid reflux (am on Nexium and doing okay as long as I don't eat any trigger foods). Needless to say, I really don't want to go back to any doctors for awhile. Am so tired of tests, trying different meds, etc. And I'm not sure which kind of doctor I'd even go to with this. Anyway, do any of you ever experience this sensation? It's just a dull, mild aching or else a slightly numb or full feeling in the last five or so inches of the lower back/tailbone/rectal area. I'm puzzled, and don't know what to make of it. Thanks for any information you can give me.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I get a similar sort of a sensation but I usually get it when I'm having bad D. It's a sort of heavy feeling in the last little bit of the back passage, kind of numb, kind of hard to describe.


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

it kind of feels like you have to #### right? i'm ibs-c and i get that a lot. its like the #### wants to come out but it wont go down the tube and out my ass.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

LOL. Thats a good way to explain it post, I feel the same way.Fordgirl


postmortem said:


> it kind of feels like you have to #### right? i'm ibs-c and i get that a lot. its like the #### wants to come out but it wont go down the tube and out my ass.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, it does feel kind of like that. I don't have any bleeding or anything (at least not for the last few months) but some days I have stools that are large and hard to pass. (And other days they are very small and feel incomplete.) But I've never had the numb sensation before. Thanks for replying. It helps to hear from people who understand what this is like.


fordgirl96f250 said:


> LOL. Thats a good way to explain it post, I feel the same way.Fordgirl


----------

